# 1" Diameter Aluminum Round Disc



## darkzero (May 6, 2008)

Anyone know where I can purchase 1" diamter round flat discs? Thickness is not really important. Around 1/8" is fine.

Those of you with lathes, would these be expensive to make? I just need maybe 5 pieces.

Thanks


----------



## ICUDoc (May 6, 2008)

Really really easy on a lathe. If I were on the same continent I'd help you out.....


----------



## FredM (May 6, 2008)

How precise do they need to be?

You could just get a hole saw and cut some out of plate aluminum.

If they need to be really precise and made on a lathe then its gonna cost you if you cannot find someone to do it for you as a favor or something.

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=1246&step=4&showunits=inches&id=76&top_cat=60


----------



## R290 (May 6, 2008)

How about some round bar stock and you cut your own.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 6, 2008)

if you are using it for heatsinking..... it may be easier to find copper discs


----------



## cmacclel (May 6, 2008)

ICUDoc said:


> Really really easy on a lathe. If I were on the same continent I'd help you out.....


 
It would be easy on a lathe if you had a collet setup. Those with just a chuck like myself would be very difficult.

Mac


----------



## darkzero (May 6, 2008)

I thought about round bar stock but I don't need that much & it's not worth all that work cutting it.

I thought 1" discs might be common but I guess not. Is copper easier to find? Have a link? I figured since aluminum is cheaper would be eaqsier to find? I tried mcmasters but did not find anything.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 6, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## shinbone (May 7, 2008)

Found this place, might have what you need if you are still seeking (edit to add: *Note* that they have a $25 minimum purchase):

http://www.thomasregister.com/olc/S...bgcolor=FFFFFF&tablealign=left&tablewidth=99%


Other thoughts would be to see what the hobby shops have to offer, especially radio control places as they often use lightweight materials, maybe a blank servo wheel. Often they have thin sheet stock which you can rough cut with a saw and then file or sand round and smooth.


----------



## precisionworks (May 7, 2008)

> How about some round bar stock and you cut your own.


I'll see if there's any 1" solid rod in my scrap bin. If there is, I can part off five discs in under five minutes, so the labor is free. If there's nothing in the scrap bin, I'll get a price for a one foot piece.


----------



## Mr_Light (May 7, 2008)

There are some 1 1/8th by 1/8th inch disks on EBAY Item #250237011990 .


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I have an IMS not too far from me so getting round bar stock is not a problem. It's just that I really don't need that much. 

Precision, if you do have some 1" stock laying around that would be great. Just let me know where to send Paypal. If not no need to get a price quote on them. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## precisionworks (May 7, 2008)

Five discs cut ... didn't have any 1" round, but turned down the end of a 2", then sectioned off with the cold saw. Four ended up at .118, the last was skinny at .080. PM your address & I'll mail tomorrow.


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2008)

Awsome! Can't thank you enough. I PM'd you. :twothumbs


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 7, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Five discs cut ... didn't have any 1" round, but turned down the end of a 2", then sectioned off with the cold saw. Four ended up at .118, the last was skinny at .080. PM your address & I'll mail tomorrow.



Wish I had a cold saw :ironic:... Although I'm not sure how long the blade would hold up on Ti stock?


----------



## LukeA (May 7, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Five discs cut ... didn't have any 1" round, but turned down the end of a 2", then sectioned off with the cold saw. Four ended up at .118, the last was skinny at .080. PM your address & I'll mail tomorrow.



How much for a .150in thick, 48.2mm dia piece for a mag mod?

/I hate to threadjack


----------



## precisionworks (May 7, 2008)

> Wish I had a cold saw


I use the small (9") Wilton Willy







Just over 100#, small enough to leave on the bench, accurate enough for repeat cutoff work by using the length stop (normally +/- .002, sometimes better). They're around a thousand new, but my machinery rep found a near new one for $600 & I grabbed it.

Blades are specific to the thickness of material being cut, and you can't fudge this without killing a blade. I keep three blades on hand to cover solids to thin tubes, but they aren't too bad at $45 each. They blade runs wet, fed by a small pump that draws from the base pan.

All the manufacturers indicate the ability to cut "round pipe, tube or solids, and square or rectangular tubing of mild or stainless steel, chromolly, aluminum, copper, *titanium* or other ferrous and non-ferrous metals." And the cut finish is machined, much like a face mill would leave. You may want to contact some manufacturers & look into this, as it is a real time saver.


----------



## Data (May 7, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> I use the small (9") Wilton Willy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have looked at that Wilton several times! I got some questions for you if you would. What are the blades made of exactly? Could you take a picture of your machine from the other side? I only see this picture in the sales threads. How big is the blade diameter and what thickness do you have? What is the RPM of the blade? 

Sorry for all the questions.  Please have him find me one for $600 too.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 7, 2008)

Data said:


> Sorry for all the questions.  Please have him find me one for $600 too.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Yeah, me too! :naughty:


----------



## precisionworks (May 8, 2008)

> Please have him find me one for $600 too.


That's possible, he knows the insides of every big & small shop in a four state area ... used to be the outside sales rep for a large used machinery dealer. PM me if this is something you really want to do & I'll have him start looking.

99% of all cold saw blades are HSS, but a solid carbide blade is available (don't even think about the price!) Haas Saw & Supply has superb blades & a nice website that explains about the different grinds - go to haassaw dot com to see their products. Their GoldCut M2 is probably the choice for Ti.

My saw uses a 225x32x2 blade. Thinner blades (like 1.5 or 1.6 mm) are available. The blade turns at 52 rpm, and goes through steel as if it were PVC:thumbsup:

I can post a back side photo, but you can get a 360° view by going to wiltontool dot com, click on products, click on metalworking, click on sawing. Much better than my limited photo talent


----------



## FredM (May 8, 2008)

Wow very nice PWorks. You just made this guys day!


----------



## uluapoundr (May 10, 2008)

I'm impressed by the generousity of members on this forum. Precisions works, good going! 



precisionworks said:


> Five discs cut ... didn't have any 1" round, but turned down the end of a 2", then sectioned off with the cold saw. Four ended up at .118, the last was skinny at .080. PM your address & I'll mail tomorrow.


----------



## AuroraAlpha (May 11, 2008)

Data said:


> I have looked at that Wilton several times! I got some questions for you if you would. What are the blades made of exactly? Could you take a picture of your machine from the other side? I only see this picture in the sales threads. How big is the blade diameter and what thickness do you have? What is the RPM of the blade?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.  Please have him find me one for $600 too.
> 
> ...



For those wanting a bit cheaper and more versatile saw can look at the Dewalt DW872. The saw is $400-550 (include 1 blade) depending on where you order it from. Blades are carbide tipped and run about $100. It cuts several times faster than an abrasive saw and leaves a nearly milled finish, and will last you forever as a hobbyist no matter what you cut. Blades can also supposedly be resharpened to double/triple useful life with lower cost.

P.S. It’s a dry saw so you don’t have to waste time cleaning up coolant!

Blade picture:






Edit: Its a 14" blade, and about .125" thick. That last part kills you when working on expensive materials.


----------



## cmacclel (May 11, 2008)

Big time mixed reviews at amazon. Even the people that like the saw state the blade life is poor.

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Mac


----------



## SafetyBob (May 12, 2008)

I had the Porter-Cable dry cutoff saw that is basically what the Dewalt saw is. 14" of wonderful cutting ability. I cut alot of aluminum and cut a good amount of steel with it to. 

I believe I cut to much steel, because it took it awhile but it finally died a horrible death, and I miss it tremendously. Any good industrial supply house will have these. They will have wax sticks to help things keep along too. Can't remember if the wax was for big aluminum stock I was cutting or steel but it helped..... 

If all you are going to cut is aluminum you can use your wood working miter saw and go SLOW with it and you will also get excellent results but not nearly as safe as these dry cutoff saws or expecially the cold saws. If you do alot of cutting, I absolutely agree with AuroraAlpha, for a hobby kind of guy, you cannot beat a dry cutoff saw unless you are really, really cutting alot of steel, then those cold cutoff saws are the only way to go. 

Bob E.


----------



## precisionworks (May 13, 2008)

> Big time mixed reviews at amazon. Even the people that like the saw state the blade life is poor.



Poor is being very kind, short is more realistic. I had 4 blades for my DeWalt MultiCutter & that was barely enough (two at the shop, two at the sharpener).

Noise is just slightly higher than an F16 on full afterburner

Metal chips get thrown all over the shop, unlike the coolant on the cold saw that all stays in the reservoir.

These saws were designed to cut gauge thickness material (steel studs, conduit, any metal under 1/8" thick). As long as you cut only thin metal, it does OK. It will cut solids for a short time, then change the blade (remember why I had 4?) and cut more.

Cost per cut is the highest of any saw I've ever owned. If you're a contractor & need a lightweight saw for metal framing, this is it. Otherwise, a band saw, abrasive chop saw, or cold saw is much, much less costly.

(I sold mine by advertising in the local shopper ... one of the happiest days of my life:wave


----------

